# Cuddling with a Cockapoo



## MostlySunny73 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have a 10-week-old cockapoo that I've had for a week. So far, she has not been a cuddler. When I try to pet her, she will pull away. Is this normal? Is there a way to train her to be a cuddler?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake did not start cuddling with me until about three weeks ago. He loved to sleep at or near my feet and follow me from room to room, but if i sat down next to him on the sofa he would get up and move. One day a few weeks ago he just jumped up in my lap and he now loves to be picked up and cuddled up.


----------



## MostlySunny73 (Nov 24, 2012)

*cuddle*

Hi Thanks for writing. May I ask how old you pup was when he started taking interest in you. Does he sleep close to you now. My little cuddle baby died 2 weeks and I am trying to desperately to replace him. Please let me hear from you again.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

May i ask what happened , that is very sad, i lost my buffy injuly.and we went out just to look but found ginger ,and she is wonderful,she does mboth cuttles and also sleeps at my feet.she is only 5 months old.,,lumpy


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My two adore me, follow me everywhere and sleep or sit by me all the time but only Dexter likes to be cuddled and Bonnie never does.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi - I remember being upset as Dudley never wanted to cuddle, only to play and bite but gradually as the biting got less (from around 20 weeks) he got more cuddly, he doesn't get on the furniture but when I get down he will always climb on me or push his face against me and kiss my ears, its lovely!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It was right around five months for Jake. I remember thinking how I really wished he would cuddle but everything else was so good I figured it was a trade off. I think we even had a thread on here about it. Now he can't get enough. As I type this he is trying to jump up. gotto go


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Maybe your new poo senses your sadness and is a bit overwhelmed and unsure how to respond. Dogs are very intuitive. Give him time, pick him up and tuck him under your arm when he is feeling scared, he will soon associate you with security and enjoy a snuggle.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I really can't remember back sorry, but I'm sure you'll end up with a cuddly dog. Maybe it comes as the relationship grows. You'll soon find yourself under a doggie I'm sure xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I was always very disappointed that Betty was not cuddlier then hey presto 
in the last couple of Months she has turned into the most wonderful cuddly
dog...i can hardly sit down before she wants to jump on my lap but it took until she was about 14 months ....so don't despair!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Neither of my poos are cuddly!! Like Tess, they follow every step, sit beside me on couch etc, Sami is 1 yr old and has just started laying beside me and will put his paw in my lap and occasionally his head too. Carley will cuddle only for a few minutes, then struggles to get away and go and play! Please dont be disapointed . . it will happen, give it some time. They are very loving dogs!!


----------



## barrett (Sep 28, 2010)

Try the ticks on handling your dog on the dog trust training videos. We have found them very good for training our 10 weeks old pup


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Like Dudley, at around 20 weeks, Honey has become more affectionate. However, she has to be in the mood, otherwise she struggles to get down. Funnily enough, if I look back to when I first picked her up in the litter, she seemed uncomfortable then but as I'd just woken her up, I simply thought she wanted to get back down to sleep. Maybe these traits are apparent earlier than we think!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly is a real lap dog  

She also just loves being stroked etc... She would literally stand there for an hour with her head down if someone was giving her ears a scratch or just stroking her....as long as she's getting a bit of attention she's more than happy   

xxx


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It was right around five months for Jake. I remember thinking how I really wished he would cuddle but everything else was so good I figured it was a trade off. I think we even had a thread on here about it. Now he can't get enough. As I type this he is trying to jump up. gotto go


Completely agree!!! Sometimes it seems the more I read on here the more I realise that there is no such thing as a "perfect" pup and they all have adorable traits and others that we wish were different. What the main thing is tho is that we all worry, and love them to bits and wouldn't really change them at all! This is actually reassuring tho and many of these threads have got me through the dark days with a new pup and know each day will get better!!

Harley is a gorgeous cuddler-but will still try to rip my hands to shreds whilst cuddling, but I take that trade off most of the time and it's changing day by day . He's also had tummy infections and is now becoming a fussy eater but I woukdn't change him for the world and can't imagine him any other way!

ILMCP. X


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes,,like dawn said,when ginger was younger she used to bite and chew on you hands and fingers,and didn't cuddle much at all.but now she is biting and chewing less, and cuddling more,i'm sure she will come around ,she to might scene your sadness,so please try to put your sadness behind you and start a new life with a new angel ok,,,,Lumpy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is a cuddle monster - she yaps to tell me to stop doing what ever I am doing and sit down - as soon as I do she does a flying leap onto my knee and collapses with a very contented sigh. That said, she doesn't like to be fussed too much - or she'll humph off my knee to the end of the sofa! Cuddles on her terms!! But she is the best hot water bottle and maybe that is exactly as she views me!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

My Betty has never been much of a lap dog but now at 2 and a half years old she's got way more cuddly than ever and will choose to sit on someone's knee now. Most of the time she like to just lie on her blanket at the other end of the sofa from me!

That said if I am stood with a group of people, even just stood in the kitchen chatting to my parents, she likes to be picked up so she can see what's going on!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey jen ,,when your sweety nips at your hands to hard holler ouch really loud and it will scare her, but she will eventually stop biting hard , it worked for me ginger still chews on your hands but very soft,


----------

